# GA15DE fuel consumption



## guyratsl (Jan 5, 2007)

hi all,

my GA15DE has done only 93k but the fuel consumption is bad. i only get about 7-8 kms per litre.

i would like some suggestions to enhance efficiency.

thank you.
guyrat
Sri Lanka


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

guyratsl said:


> hi all,
> 
> my GA15DE has done only 93k but the fuel consumption is bad. i only get about 7-8 kms per litre.
> 
> ...


Is this an Auto ? What Car ?
More details please


----------



## guyratsl (Jan 5, 2007)

*ga15 fuel consumption*



IanH said:


> Is this an Auto ? What Car ?
> More details please


Automatic, Nissan Pulsar CJ1, 2000 yr of manufacture, stock units from top to bottom. 

recently tuned at nissan garage but no progress.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

guyratsl said:


> Automatic, Nissan Pulsar CJ1, 2000 yr of manufacture, stock units from top to bottom.
> 
> recently tuned at nissan garage but no progress.


Well I can only give you my experience and then let you judge if something is wrong with your car.

My 97 1.6 sentra will do about 10 to 11 km/L in stop and go city driving and is a manual.

when I was in germany I had an Astra 1.6 litre Auto, which of course was a rental and new.
This did 7 - 8 Km /L back and forth to work around Dresden.
I then traded it in for a manual Astra, same engine and body, with a manual, and then got 11 back and forth to work. ( About 15 Km's each way around the city on back roads and through villages.)

So I think its possible that if you have an older Automatic 3 or 4 speed with a torque converter without lock up this is about right.

try checking the Fuel consumption on a longer run on a major highway / freeway and see if it comes up to about 12 to 14 Km /L

What does the Nissan dealer say ?


----------

